# Ragtime downloads?



## Lost (Oct 26, 2008)

No limewire or soulseek will do it. I'm looking for a good place I could download some good ragtime music maybe some folk. Anyone?


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 16, 2010)

anybody know the names of some ragtime bands or songs to search for


----------



## Maxx (Dec 16, 2010)

do a google search of "'bandname and/or albumtitle' blogspot" you should find a couple of music blogs that have direct downloads via rapidshare or mediafire of the band.


----------



## bcob (Dec 17, 2010)

Archive.org has a whooooole lot of old 78s and assorted goodies from that era.

78 RPMs & Cylinder Recordings : Free Audio : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive should get you started. It's easy to get overwhelmed by the amount of stuff there, but looking through it is definitely worth your while.


----------

